# Suche SPONSOR für S7 Zertifikat



## Heinz_01 (15 Mai 2008)

Hallo !

Es werden laufend SPS Programmierer gesucht aber ohne Zertifizierung kein Job.

Möchte die Zertifizierung per Fernlehrgang erreichen, aber ich bin Arbeitslos und kann mir den Lehrgang nicht leisten. 

Suche also einen Sponsor der mir die Zertifizierung ermöglichen würde.

Würde mich auf Antwort freuen
LG
Heinz


----------



## MW (15 Mai 2008)

Ja hilft dir den da deine Arbeitsagentur nicht weiter, ich hab das schon oft gesehen, die finanizieren diese Lehrgänge normalerweise, allerdings wohl nicht die von siemens

Schonmal nachgefragt ??


----------



## Markus (16 Mai 2008)

deine idee finde ich cool...

woher kommst du?


----------



## pjoddi (16 Mai 2008)

*interessiert mich auch*

ja, woher kommst Du bzw. in welchem Umfeld suchst Du nach Arbeit.
Info gern auch per PN.
Wir könnten evtl. noch Unterstützung brauchen, sitzen aber im Norden der Republik, genauer Schleswig-Holstein (bekanntlich das schönste Bundesland der Republik   )


----------



## Heinz_01 (16 Mai 2008)

Super :-D  hatte nicht gedacht überhaut eine Antwort zu bekommen !!!!!

Also ich komme aus Österreich und habe bisher nur Freiberuflich gearbeitet, dadurch bekomme ich keine Unterstützung vom AMS und Aufträge sind auf Null.

Im Anhang ist mein Qualifikationsprofil als Worddoc.

LG
Heinz


----------



## Markus (16 Mai 2008)

ruf mal den hr. gitschtaler von www.autotronic.at an, der sucht ständig programmierer. graz ist ja nur 50km von dir...


----------



## godi (16 Mai 2008)

Heinz_01 schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Es werden laufend SPS Programmierer gesucht aber ohne Zertifizierung kein Job.
> 
> ...



Hallo!

Also ich kann das nicht ganz bestätigen dass es ohne Zertifizierung keinen Job gibt.
Aber du kannst ja in der Wifi einen Kurs besuchen die sind nicht so teuer und dann hast du wenigstens eine Teilnahmebestätigung und eine Firma sieht dann gleich das du mit SPS schon mal gearbeitet hast.
Warum willst du eigentlich jetzt SPS programmieren wenn du normal diverse PC Programme schreibst?
Aber wie Markus schon sagt einfach bei ein paar Firmen bewerben und dann bekommst du sicher was. In deiner Umgebung gibt es eh große Städte wo viel Industrie ist.

godi


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Mai 2008)

Wie wäre es mit http://www.salomon.at . Die sitzen in der Nähe von Graz und ich denke die legen nicht so viel Wert auf Scheine sondern auf eher auf den Menschen.

Einfach mal versuchen. Was kann den passieren ? Schlimmstenfalls bekommst du einen Job....


----------



## Markus (16 Mai 2008)

salomon ist ein geiler laden!


----------



## Heinz_01 (18 Mai 2008)

Also Ihr seit Spitze   habe an beiden meine Bewerbung gesendet, bin mal gespannt ob es klappt, sag dann noch was war.

Bis Später
Heinz


----------



## Maxl (18 Mai 2008)

Also ich muss mich schon fragen, ob SPS-Programmierer mit Deiner Qualifikation das richtige für dich ist.
Mit Themen wie Datenbanken und Web hat man in der Branche eher selten zu tun (wobei Salomon könnte da eine Ausnahme sein).

Abgesehen davon kenne ich kaum Firmen, welche eine Zertifizierung benötigen, um Leute als SPS-Programmierer einzustellen - hier zählt vielmehr das Verhältnis Vorkenntnisse : Gehaltsforderung.
Bei uns im Betrieb sind mittlerweile fast 30 Programmierer beschäftigt, wovon keiner ein Siemens-S7 Zertifikat aufweisen kann.

mfg Maxl


----------



## Markus (18 Mai 2008)

@maxl
ich habe auch nicht kapiert was er mit seinem zertifekt will...
habe auch keine zertifikate und gehöre auch nicht gerade zu den amateuren...

aber bei ihm ist immerhin der wille da, dadurch hat er schonmal eine chance - sps-programmierer sind schliesslich mangelware...

ich sehe das problem eher darin dass er "elektrisch" quasi nicht vorbelastet ist. ein sps-programmierer sollte meiner meinung nach einen schaltplan lesen können, einen fehler in der hardware finden können bzw. mit multimeter und osziloskop umgehen können...

aber gut, vielleicht findet sich ja eine firma die ein bischen zeit investiert...

@heinz
gehts es jetzt nur um das zertifikat, oder hast du schon erfahrugnen gemacht?

wenn man sich dein profil anschaut, dann fragt man sich wirklich: wie kommt du plötzlich darauf sps-programmierer zu werden?


----------



## Heinz_01 (19 Mai 2008)

Hallo !

Ihr habt schon recht, daß ich keine Praxis in der Automatisierung habe, Schaltpläne lesen oder mit Testgeräten umgehen ist kein Problem, bin Hobbyelektroniker ( Verstärker, Mischpulte und solche Sachen eben ) kann aber davon nicht Leben.
Mit den Datenbankanwendungen die ich bisher geschrieben habe, konnte ich bisher meine Fixkosten begleichen aber die Folgeaufträge sind ausgeblieben (typisch Gemeinde zuerst groß reden und dann .......), auch in der CNC-Welt sieht es nicht rosig aus und weil Robotter meist von mehreren SPS'en angesteuert werden möchte ich mich auch damit auskennen, dadurch würde ich einen Lehrgang mit Zertifizierung gerne besuchen oder Fernlehrgang.
Die Hardware eine S7 312 könnte ich mir ausborgen, was fehlt ist das nötige Kleingeld für den Kurs.

Hoffe Ihr versteht mich das ich eine Schulung machen möchte.

Wenn ich schon eine Technologie in den Händen habe, möchte ich wissen warum, das Funktioniert und nicht daß, es Funktioniert was ich Programmiere.



LG
Heinz


----------

